# Cpt 27350



## primrose1 (Oct 19, 2011)

One of my physician's did a patellectomy via scope.  CPT 27350 does not specify in the books I have whether it's arthroscopically or open.  Does anyone know?  Or does it not matter either way??  Help!


Thanks!


----------



## jdemar (Oct 19, 2011)

This is an open procedure, the description is ....' a transverse "u" shaped *incision* is made over the anterior aspect of the knee joint just below the patella......', if your Dr. did  the procedure via scope, then I would use the unlisted scope code 29999.  Scope codes began @ 29800 through 29999.


----------

